# 2011 Spot Heat Transfer Pricing Comparison



## brice

I created a version of this last year and just updated it with what I found for 2011. It's a heat transfer price comparison. 

Go to the first tab. Update B1 with the number of transfers you want and the spreadsheet will calculate the average price from the following vendors at the sizes listed. It also calculates the average cost of the transfer and the total cost of the order, not including setup charges or shipping, if there are any. Check with the vendors.

FM 9 X 12.75 FM 12.75 X 19 Versatrans 11 X 17 Versatrans 13 X 19 TransferExpress 11.25 X 14 Ace Transfer 8.5 X 11 Ace Transfer 11 X 13 Ace Transfer 13 X 18 First Edition 12 X 12 Pro World Custom 11X17 WH Pro World Custom 11X17 DK 
I hope you find this useful.

EDIT: I've added a link to Rodney's review of the transfer companies.


----------



## mckabby

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## bomber315

awesome spreadsheet!!! thanks times a million...


----------



## mrblfx

Great Job Thanks a Million....

Jim


----------



## sassygirlztees

Thanks Brice! I would also include Semo Imprints in your spreadsheet as they are the cheapest I've found anywhere and there samples were very nice. For example, you can get 50 4 color (spot) transfer for $2.85 each for a 10" X 12" transfer.

There pricing is at www.semoimprints.com.

Just an FYI.....


----------



## brice

I'm happy to include anyone's transfers here. I will be adding at least 1 vendor to the list. I'll take a look at Semo and request samples. Once I have them, I'll consider adding them to the list.


----------



## brice

sassygirlztees said:


> Thanks Brice! I would also include Semo Imprints in your spreadsheet as they are the cheapest I've found anywhere and there samples were very nice. For example, you can get 50 4 color (spot) transfer for $2.85 each for a 10" X 12" transfer.
> 
> There pricing is at www.semoimprints.com.
> 
> Just an FYI.....


I just checked their website. They have some incredible prices, but I'm not going to retype all of their pricing from their web page. Instead of using a table, they used a JPG. I've written them and we'll see if they want to send me the data for use in my spreadsheet.

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## brice

I added a link to Rodney's list of transfers and his review of them...


----------



## sassygirlztees

brice said:


> I just checked their website. They have some incredible prices, but I'm not going to retype all of their pricing from their web page. Instead of using a table, they used a JPG. I've written them and we'll see if they want to send me the data for use in my spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for the lead.


Don't blame you...

I've put together a spreadsheet for my own use where I entered all of there pricing. If it is up to date with their 2011 pricing I can send that spreadsheet to you with their pricing if that helps you? You might be able to import the table....


----------



## brice

Great! Send me a pm or go to my website for contact info. I don't like to post email addresses to forums to avoid spam.


----------



## rawbhaze

Thanks, Brice, you sexy beast. 

lolwut?


----------



## brice

Thank God my picture isn't on here. You might change your mind...


----------



## jamerican352005

Where is the link to Rodney's review? I would be interested to see what he had to say about our company  Brice I disn't see you in our lineup for requests. We send out alot of free transfer packs each week so want to make sure you didn't get lost. Please feel free to contact me directly. I am the owner of the company so want to make sure your request is handled properly


----------



## brice

New version of the spreadsheet. Thanks to Josh Ellsworth for providing the EasyPrints Plus data. 

I've also updated the spreadsheet to include a simple profit calculator by selected option. It DOES NOT include shipping, your labor or any other costs, but if you know a target GP you are shooting for you can update the spreadsheet (YELLOW CELLS) and the rest is calculated for you. 

Use at your own risk or pleasure. Always verify prices with the vendor before you make a decision.


----------



## brice

Bre, See my first post. It has a link to a review Rodney did of 8 companies. 

I've been thinking about doing this again, but I've received samples from most of the providers over the years and I didn't want to seem greedy to ask for a second sample set for this exercise. Who knows, they might be interested in it, I'm not sure. 

I sent you a PM about the sample request. Sorry we were missed. 



jamerican352005 said:


> Where is the link to Rodney's review? I would be interested to see what he had to say about our company  Brice I disn't see you in our lineup for requests. We send out alot of free transfer packs each week so want to make sure you didn't get lost. Please feel free to contact me directly. I am the owner of the company so want to make sure your request is handled properly


----------



## franktheprinter

brice said:


> Bre, See my first post. It has a link to a review Rodney did of 8 companies.
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this again, but I've received samples from most of the providers over the years and I didn't want to seem greedy to ask for a second sample set for this exercise. Who knows, they might be interested in it, I'm not sure.
> 
> I sent you a PM about the sample request. Sorry we were missed.


HI Brice. I sent you a sample pack from my company (hope you've received it) would like to be included. Thanks!


----------



## brice

Frank, I received it yesterday. I sent you an email. Did you get it?


----------



## franktheprinter

Yes....Hi Brice....thanks for taking the time to respond back so quickly. Looking forward to your
testing and inclusion in your database. Also will be sending you our price list in Excel today....Thanks
again,


----------



## Sidney Retlaw

I am just BLOWN AWAY by the revised template and the fact that our main supplier, Transfer Express (a division of Stahls, right?), is the LEAST EXPENSIVE out of all the other screen-printed transfer providers! Granted, I know they have more design layouts than any of the others to choose from which I'm sure brings their costs down quite a bit. But, I have NO IDEA how they can keep their ez-printz prices this low -- they print higher quality than anyone else; they have the best customer service; they ship out their transfers THE SAME DAY that they're ordered! In fact, they haven't raised my prices in 2 years. My ez-prints idea book is my bible! And I'm very happy with the service I get. They're the reason I have a business!
I was a bit thrown off when the first spreadsheet was posted, because I knew my TX prices were a lot lower than that. But adding their ez printz made sense, cause that's all I use!
Thanks for posting this! I helps support that I've made the right choice for the past several years!


----------



## wormil

The TE Plus pricing is for custom transfers correct?


----------



## brice

There are two types of transfers in the spreadsheet from Transfer Express. 1 is pure custom with your design. These are called EZ Printz-Plus. They are more expensive than their Transfer Express EZ Printz that use Transfer Express stock art and designs. EZ Printz are custom, but limited to Transfer Expresses art and standard designs. The artwork available is numerous and the templates are numerous, but aren't true custom in that you can't modify them universally. If they have a design that works for you, they are VERY cost effective. Standard tails designs, stock templates, etc are plentiful. 

Sidney's post sounds like a planted commercial to me, but hey who am I to judge. He/she is right about the price being lower.


----------



## brice

I've received samples from the two vendors who commented above. I pressed about 600 shirts last week and started a pad printing job for 4000 imprints. I could not bring myself to do test printing to update the spreadsheet, but it is on the to do list.


----------



## Sidney Retlaw

brice said:


> There are two types of transfers in the spreadsheet from Transfer Express. 1 is pure custom with your design. These are called EZ Printz-Plus. They are more expensive than their Transfer Express EZ Printz that use Transfer Express stock art and designs. EZ Printz are custom, but limited to Transfer Expresses art and standard designs. The artwork available is numerous and the templates are numerous, but aren't true custom in that you can't modify them universally. If they have a design that works for you, they are VERY cost effective. Standard tails designs, stock templates, etc are plentiful.
> 
> Sidney's post sounds like a planted commercial to me, but hey who am I to judge. He/she is right about the price being lower.


Brice, not a plant, just an old foagee finally getting back into writing on forums. 
You are correct about Transfer Express. EZ Printz are cheaper. I always go with EZ and have made quite a nice living off of them, thank you very much! TE has stock designs that you can customize, but there's thousands there, so it's like supplying your own artwork because there's enough to choose from. PLUS uses your own artwork, but like I said, with my business I've never needed to because I just always pick from their designs in their catalog. I like keeping it simple. It works best for my customers, and quite honestly I make the most money out of doing things that way!  Seriously, though, I've been running my business out of their damn book, and it's working pretty well so far! Don't fix it if it ain't broke, eh? Formula works. Was just happy to see that I was getting a good deal.


----------



## wormil

I've never used their book but I might try it on an upcoming order.


----------



## kohoutek

Thank you very much.


----------



## cycling305

Great Help man ! Big Thanks ! 

Frank


----------



## cycling305

Great help your chart Brice ! Thanks ! ~~~ Frank ~~~


----------



## Dad

A tip to all the transfer folks. It is nice to have one sample in your sample kit with your name one it only. Also on your different samples put the type of print it is if you have more than one(example= hot split- freedom--spot) you get the idea. 

Heres what I do. I take a new t-shirt and make a sample shirt with all your different prints on it. If it doesn't have a name I try to label it so I know with print it is. Time consuming for me.

I get it done and I hang it up and refer back to it when needed. If I order from you and like your transfers then your shirt goes to the front of my hanging rack. If I don't like something about your transfers r your service or anything that bothers me I make a note and usually would call to try and fix the results. If no satisfaction you go to the back.

I got out of the business for quite some time and I must have tossed my sample t-shirts. Now I got to start all over.

But this may be a good idea for you as a transfer company to think about.

Thanks Dad


----------



## 5iron4

*Are the prices for FM accurate?
*


----------



## brice

They were as of the date the spreadsheet was created. I will update in Jan of 2012 and this year I am sending it to all vendors listed for validation and request for money saving suggestions using their products.


----------



## 5iron4

OK. Cool. I think it was kind of dumb on my part to put the post in the form of a question, since I realized that the numbers were off. I apologize for that. Didn't want to come across wrong by seeming critical. The spreadsheet is awesome. 

I think that most will find that updating FM to their current pricing is a pretty significant change indeed. 

Thanks again.


----------



## CenCal559

good stuff


----------



## 1ndonliPK

This was very helpful! But I do have one question that was not answered, Can do these companies jsut sell the paper or do have to design through them?


----------



## royster13

1ndonliPK said:


> This was very helpful! But I do have one question that was not answered, Can do these companies jsut sell the paper or do have to design through them?


Most screen print supply houses have transfer paper.....


----------



## gijoe985

In case anyone every wanted to update this spreadsheet, I have already made a spreadsheet for Barber and Company as well as Dowling Graphics. I also made a variation of Dowling's to reflect screen charges. 

So far, I have not seen prices that beat Barber and Company. They don't offer lots of sizes of screens, but what they do offer, they off at good prices. I've been happy.


----------



## royster13

gijoe985 said:


> In case anyone every wanted to update this spreadsheet, I have already made a spreadsheet for Barber and Company as well as Dowling Graphics. I also made a variation of Dowling's to reflect screen charges.
> 
> So far, I have not seen prices that beat Barber and Company. They don't offer lots of sizes of screens, but what they do offer, they off at good prices. I've been happy.


Huh!!!!!

100 12 x 12 sheets at Barber & Co are 1.30 each.....100 12 x 14 sheets at Silver Mountain or Seay Graphics are 1.00 each.....

PS....Seay & Silver Mountain ship the next day, whereas, Barber & Co. is 7 to 10 days.....

So how did you arrive at "So far, I have not seen prices that beat Barber and Company."?


----------



## gijoe985

Well, I gang sheet 25x38 typically, which makes things way cheaper. And 300 prints of the 6 color at B&C is 1.54 compared to SM's 2.40... so I don't think my comment was purely unjustified. Though I will admit that Silver Mountain is one of the few places that I actually never looked into. 

What I can say is that B&C may be a bit slower, but I assume it is because they are busy becausr they do lot of business. Though they've always been very supportive for me, don't charge for pantone matching, and are laid back about file types and art charges. All I can offer is what I know. I am always happy to have a few other places lined up for smaller runs. Silver Mountain looks good for that...

Edit- just double checked, while I know that b&c is limited to 300+ for any 12x12 2+ color transfer. They beat both seay and s.m. on prices for anything other than single color transfers. So... go S.M. for single color and sub 300 quanity and go b&c for 300+...


----------



## royster13

Point taken...Guess it depends on "context".......But I can not imagine that more that a few people out of a 100 here would ever do a 25 x 38 gang sheet or could afford to wait 7 to 10 days for a custom order.....


----------



## gijoe985

Agreed on context...

I am producing my own brand and designsn so I just sorted them out by color. I had 7 different white designs on one large sheet and 5 black and white on another. A red/white/blue sheet, etc.

And for my situation, I have plenty of time to order and wait for my transfers to arrive. Im paying like $0.90 for a 12x18" 4 color transfer by doing gamg sheets. Not too shabby...

I am going to check out a few places referred to in this thread though. I would like some options for shorter runs when I have new designs come out that I am uncertain if Id want to commit to 300 transfers...


----------



## royster13

What is your website?....


----------



## gijoe985

Christian Shirts, Clothing, Apparel, and more: Sport Your Faith


----------



## ivynemeth

Hi Brice,

I was wondering if you had a current spreadsheet file for pricing? I tried to download the one on your post but I cant get it to download. Thanks for your help and have a nice weekend and holiday.

Ivy


----------



## SoMajor

I'd also like to know if there is anywhere you can get an updated spreadsheet with pricing.


----------



## wormil

Try messaging Brice, he may not be following the thread anymore.


----------



## Rhondalea

Hey everyone! I know this is an old thread but it's one of wonderful and valuable information. Like Ivy above, I tried downloading the two spreadsheets and they would not download for me either. I tried contacting Brice, as was suggested above, but there's been no response. Does anyone happen to have a copy of this spreadsheet from a few years back and would be willing to share it with all of us again?


----------

